# Is 5DPO to early to be feeling tired



## freakles

Im 5 DPO today and Since 1DPO ive been going to bed at 9:30 - 10:30, its not like me at all to be sleeping that early, usually when im tired i force myself to stay away till i eventually get past tiredness and stay up till 11pm on week-days and 1am ish on week-ends. 

So anyway like i said since 1DPO ive been going to bed early, its 10:02 here now and im so tired im thinking bed again, is anyone else feeling so tired they HAVE to go to bed, because they are just to tired to stay awake. 

Only thing that is different this month from the previous months is im taking Vitamins B100's to lengthen my LP from 9days to more.


----------



## freakles

Im to tired to wait for a reply, so if they are any ill read them tomorrow when i wake up.


----------



## cjpalaska

Well, I have been tired since about 4dpo and it has been getting worse until today ... I am 8dpo I have been napping today! I have never taken naps.... for me this is strange... I am sooooo tired.. but I have also been dizzy for the past two days and a little queasy... but hungry too! I got a bfn today but it is still early so who knows? But maybe a good sign for us both!:)


----------



## mrsine

I'm 5 days DPO and not sleeping long at all but get more sleep during the day :wacko::shrug:


----------



## lexus15

Same here, I'm 5dpo (ignore ticker) & have been tired for the last few days...I have a deadline to meet for work by Tuesday of next week, last night I didn't care & was in bed & asleep by 10.30pm!:sleep:

Boobs have started to tingle & my tummy is bloated + it's like I'm having ov pains every so often. I have been eating chocolate nearly everyday now for the past 10 days as well..greedy I know!:dohh:

Good luck & fx to getting a BFP this month:hug:


----------



## cjpalaska

Have you had these same symtpms before with other months???


----------



## MSJAXBABY

Well symptoms vary from month to month. It is absolutley normal for you to be tired, but whether or not it is pregnancy related, time will tell. Good luck, and baby dust for you!


----------



## SKP

I been getting tired lately too


----------



## freakles

Ive been tired like every night, and i never go to bed at 10:30 let alone 9:30. I do have a few other weird symptoms which ive also never had. 

Im have sore nipples which i never have, im feeling sick and my neck and belly are always hot to touch like im burning up, but i don't have a fever. My temp did shoot up today though.


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm 5dpo today, Im a bit tired, but think it's probably coz I finished working nights yesterday morning and didnt sleep much yesterday!

I had butterflies at 2 and 3 dpo and intermittently today. Im a little bit bloated but not much, and have only had 2 waves of nausea. 

I dont wanna carry on symptom spotting things which might not be there!! lol 

Em xxx


----------



## freakles

Emily - im not trying to symptom spot either lol, this is just stuff that im getting and ive never noticed before. i don't understand how i can be this tired so early and so bloody hot yet im freezing 


cjpalaska - good luck when are you testing?
lexus15 - Im say here eating chocolate now. lol


----------



## mrsine

freakles said:


> Emily - im not trying to symptom spot either lol, this is just stuff that im getting and ive never noticed before. i don't understand how i can be this tired so early and so bloody hot yet im freezing
> 
> 
> cjpalaska - good luck when are you testing?
> lexus15 - Im say here eating chocolate now. lol

My chart seems to be copying yours a day late even though I'm 6 days DPO too. Hopefully I get a good rise too!


----------



## freakles

mrsine said:


> freakles said:
> 
> 
> Emily - im not trying to symptom spot either lol, this is just stuff that im getting and ive never noticed before. i don't understand how i can be this tired so early and so bloody hot yet im freezing
> 
> 
> cjpalaska - good luck when are you testing?
> lexus15 - Im say here eating chocolate now. lol
> 
> My chart seems to be copying yours a day late even though I'm 6 days DPO too. Hopefully I get a good rise too!Click to expand...

hahhaa ohh yea! lol, mine shot up thou, kinda weird for it to be that high. 

Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## mrsine

Have mild cramps really low down on the left side since after ovulation and a metallic taste in my mouth. Not tired though. Nothing else really so dunno but praying for that BFP!


----------



## freakles

mrsine said:


> Have mild cramps really low down on the left side since after ovulation and a metallic taste in my mouth. Not tired though. Nothing else really so dunno but praying for that BFP!

im getting the low cramps and gas cramps, also ive had the metallic taste and i think that mean you need more fluids, im sucking on ice lollys. I have so many symptoms im sure its a BFN, usually when your pregnant you don't get any symptoms till later on. 

I just took my temp and its 37.27. WTF is wrong with me.


----------



## mrsine

Progesterone keeps your temps high right? Anyway no stress, stay positive:hugs:


----------



## freakles

mrsine said:


> Progesterone keeps your temps high right? Anyway no stress, stay positive:hugs:

Im trying to lol. 

I don't usually test till AF is late but i got some new IC so did one, BFN of course lol but worth a try, did an OPK thou and saw a slight line, not that it means anything. lol

Whens your AF due?


----------



## mrsine

This is my first time charting. My cycle is all over the place. Ranges from 35 to 45 days so gonna start POAS at 10 DPO then 14DPO and see from there


----------



## freakles

mrsine said:


> This is my first time charting. My cycle is all over the place. Ranges from 35 to 45 days so gonna start POAS at 10 DPO then 14DPO and see from there

Good idea!, i started today lol 6DPO, kinda silly but well we all love to POAS.


----------



## mrsine

Don't worry I'm worse I did one at 4DPO. How crazy is that!


----------



## freakles

mrsine said:


> Don't worry I'm worse I did one at 4DPO. How crazy is that!

hahaha, yea crazy even more so if it was BFP, hahaha.


----------

